# Samsung 9000 Serie LED 3D TV



## Zergoras (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
laut diversen Internetseiten soll die neue 9000 Serie von Samsung ja schon im März dieses Jahr erschienen, bzw im Handel erhältlich sein. Doch ich kann nirgendwo etwas dazu finden. Wann kommt die Serie denn jetzt in den Handel? Weil mich würde ein Preis dazu mal interessieren. 
Weiß jemand von euch etwas genaueres dazu?
Mfg


----------



## plug42 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich durchsuche das Net jetz schon seit Monaten nach Infos zur Serie 9000 von Samsung, doch neue "offizielle" Infos gibt es keine mehr seit Januar.
Samsung selbst bringt nur in regelmässig Abständen ein neues Teaser-video raus, nur Infos zum Erscheinungdatum oder Preis gibt es keine.

Im März 2010 kommt die Serie 9000 schon mal nicht raus, eine inoffiziellen  Quelle hat jetz letztens von September - Oktober 2010 gesprochen....

Wär allerdings erstaunlich wenn Samsung hier das WM-Geschäft links liegen lassen würde; es sei denn es gibt grössere Liefer- oder Produktionsprobleme.

Marc


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. Mai 2010)

erste Geräte sind bereits im Retailmarkt 
letzte woche eins im Saturn gesehen, leider war keine Briller in der Nähe =(

allerdings sollen die fernseher technisch bedingt mit "Geisterbilden" zu kämpfen haben
da die LED´s noch eine Zeit nachglühen (test-chip)


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> erste Geräte sind bereits im Retailmarkt
> letzte woche eins im Saturn gesehen, leider war keine Briller in der Nähe =(
> 
> allerdings sollen die fernseher technisch bedingt mit "Geisterbilden" zu kämpfen haben
> da die LED´s noch eine Zeit nachglühen (test-chip)


 

Hab einen beim Saturn ausprobiert... 

Der Hammer...  Aber ist die Technik schon ausgereift? So ein Nachglühen würde mich vom Kauf abhalten....


----------



## Sash (11. Mai 2010)

ich mein die 46" variante kostet laut liste 2700€ ca.. zu weihnachten gibts den bestimmt für knapp über 2000, dazu braucht man aber nochmal ein satz brillen, für ca 180.


----------



## Zergoras (11. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Nachglühen hört sich ja nicht so toll an.
Ich hoffe, die beseitigen das Problem noch. Wird es auch einen 40 Zoll geben?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (11. Mai 2010)

Wer in Berlin wohnt kann die Geräte im Saturn am Alex ausprobieren. Ich finde die 3D-Filme atemberaubend, leider habe ich keine 2800€ für den 46Zoll- Bildschirm über.

Ich hoffe, dass in Zukunft von Samsung PC-Bildschirme inkl. Shutterbrille auf den Markt kommen...


----------



## Whitey (11. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass in Zukunft von Samsung PC-Bildschirme inkl. Shutterbrille auf den Markt kommen...



Gibt es doch schon längst, z.b. den Samsung 2233RZ 120Hz.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (11. Mai 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon längst, z.b. den Samsung 2233RZ 120Hz.



Das meine ich nicht, ich meine einen PC-Bildschirm der wie der TV-Bildschirm von Samsung die 3D-Technik, bzw. Shutterbrille schon dabei/integriert hat. 

Bei den jetzigen 120Hz-Bildschirmen für PC braucht man noch die Nvidia-Shutterbrille um in den Genuß von 3D zu kommen, und die funktioniert wiederum nur mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten...


----------



## Whitey (11. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht, ich meine einen PC-Bildschirm der wie der TV-Bildschirm von Samsung die 3D-Technik, bzw. Shutterbrille schon dabei/integriert hat.



Ah ok, da hab ich dich beim erstenmal falsch verstanden. Ja, das wäre eine feine Sache, das würde aufjedenfall sehr viel Grafikleistung sparen. kann mir aber leider nicht vorstellen das diese Technik für PC-Monitore übernommen wird.


----------



## Sash (11. Mai 2010)

oh man er will einen tv, KEINEN monitor. einen tv zum filme schauen..


----------



## Whitey (11. Mai 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> oh man er will einen tv, KEINEN monitor. einen tv zum filme schauen..



Ja, das wissen wir alle.


----------



## Zergoras (23. Mai 2010)

Keine neuen News dazu?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ist seitens Samsungs denn die 9er Serie offiziell für einen bestimmten Zeitraum angekündigt worden? Die 8er Serie ist ja gar nicht so alt, weswegen ich mich frage, ob Samsung so flott hinterher noch eine neue Serie auf den Markt schiebt.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

Also die 9er-Serie hab ich letztens beim Saturn gesehen.... 5000€ kostet das Teil...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. Mai 2010)

O...kay... Entweder habe ich Gurken auf den Glupschn oder der Preisvergleich listet diese Fernseher noch nicht


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

Ist er auch noch nicht...

Hab mich auch gewundert als ich den beim Saturn gesehen hab.

Bin am WE nochmal da... Sind Bilder gewünscht? Würd ich gerne machen...!


----------



## Sash (26. Mai 2010)

jo mach mal.. naja die 9er serie gibts ja noch nicht mals auf der samsung hp. blöde ist nur das bei so einem tv keine brillen dabei sind.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Mai 2010)

Die gab es extra zu kaufen 160 oder 180 € das Stück...

edit: Freitag oder Samstag gibts Fotos... Leider aber nur mit meiner Handy-Cam (Sony Erricson Aino) sind aber immerhin 8.1 MP..


----------



## Zergoras (26. Mai 2010)

Jawoll, Fotos. 
Was hat denn 5000€ gekostet?? Ein 70 Zoll?


----------



## Painkiller (27. Mai 2010)

Wieviel Zoll das Monster hatte, kann ich dir nicht auswendig sagen...

Aber bis morgen musst du dich noch gedulden... Ich lad alles hoch sobald ich die Fotos hab...


----------



## Zergoras (27. Mai 2010)

Da freu ich mich doch schon drauf.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Mai 2010)

Solange die 9000 Serie in 3D Besser ist als die 8000er ...
Die sind 3D mäßig nämlich grotte.

Geisterbilder und äußerst dunkle Bilder, na danke.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Solange die 9000 Serie in 3D Besser ist als die 8000er ...
> Die sind 3D mäßig nämlich grotte.
> 
> Geisterbilder und äußerst dunkle Bilder, na danke.


 
Ich hatte die Ehre das Ding zu testen mit einer 3D-Blu-Ray....

Ich muss gestehen ich war beeindruckt. Und das schafft man bei mir nicht so leicht... 

Aber heute Abend/Nacht gibts die versprochenen Bilder...


----------



## Zergoras (28. Mai 2010)

Beeindruckt von dem Preis oder der Quali?


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Beeindruckt von dem Preis oder der Quali?


 

Von beiden  

Hab sofort  im Mund gehabt...^^ Crysis 2 auf 3D


----------



## Sash (28. Mai 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Jawoll, Fotos.
> Was hat denn 5000€ gekostet?? Ein 70 Zoll?


 der größte ist meine ich 55", dann 46, 40...


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

Könnte sein..^^

Heute Nacht habt ihr Gewissheit... 

Es seidenn die haben ihn verkauft....  dann gibts haue..


----------



## Sash (28. Mai 2010)

die technik ist ausgereift, wollte ich noch sagen. das ding läuft super, ABER nur bei echten 3d digital blu rays, und die richtigen filme sind noch NICHT draussen. nur die mit der alten technik, oder halt die funktion des tvs das er es in 3d hochrechnet, was aber natürlich nie so gut ist wie digital 3d. also bevor hier jemand negative kritiken postet, bittet wartet bis avatar in digital 3d draussen ist, was nicht vor weihnachten sein wird.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

Hast du das Ding schon?


----------



## Sash (28. Mai 2010)

nö, hab mir doch erst im november einen neuen gekauft.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Mai 2010)

So... Die Fotos sind gemacht... Kommen heute oder morgen... bin noch unterwegs...


----------



## Muhuj (29. Mai 2010)

Ich habe bei Mediamarkt mal einen 3D Fernsehr angeschaut!
Ich war bereit einen zu kaufen und hatte auch die Kohle dabei!
Nachdem ich eine 3D Brille aufhatte wollte ich keinen mehr haben!
Für mich sah das komplette Bild total verschwommen aus und die Bilder haben "nachgezogen"
Ich weis nicht welcher es genau war ca. 120cm von Samsung 

Vielleicht wird es ja besser mit der Technik!


Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2010)

So wie versprochen die Bilder des 3D-TV´s.

Sorry für die Qualität. Mein Handy ist nicht so der Hit...


@ Muhuj

3D funktioniert nur bei 3D-Blue-Rays oder TV-Programmen die dafür geeignet sind. Bei dem TV kann man von 2D auf 3D wechseln....



edit. falls es noch besondere Bildwünsche gibt, einfach posten...


----------



## Zergoras (30. Mai 2010)

Gabs da auch einen in 40 Zoll und weißt du davon den Preis?


----------



## Painkiller (30. Mai 2010)

Nein, hab ich da nicht gesehen...

Kann mich aber gerne erkundigen wenn du willst...?!


----------



## Sash (30. Mai 2010)

sollte es geben.. preis vermutlich um die 2200 bis 2500.


----------



## Zergoras (30. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich da nicht gesehen...
> 
> Kann mich aber gerne erkundigen wenn du willst...?!



Das wäre super, wenn du dafür auch Zeit hast.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

Na klar, ist doch kein Problem. Werd da jetzt eh öfter unterwegs sein. Bin auch auf der Suche nach nen neuen TV... Und am Freitag bekommen die bei Saturn neue Modelle rein


----------



## i7-gtx285 (31. Mai 2010)

hm also ich hab letztens als ich im cyberport store in berlin war (friedrichstraße) einen samsung mit 3D gesehn um die 2800 euro 
der den ich gesehn habe ist nicht da aber ein 40zoll Samsung LE-40C750 3D LCD-Fernseher


----------



## Zergoras (31. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Na klar, ist doch kein Problem. Werd da jetzt eh öfter unterwegs sein. Bin auch auf der Suche nach nen neuen TV... Und am Freitag bekommen die bei Saturn neue Modelle rein



Dann freu ich mich schon, wenn du berichtest.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

Sooooo also:

Hier ein kurze Zwischeninfo...

Die Geräte treffen erst eine Woche später ein, da Samsung die Ausstellungssamples zu spät verschickt hat.... -.-

Saturn wird versuchen die komplette 9000er-Serie ins Sortiment aufzunehmen...


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juni 2010)

Also noch ne Woche warten?


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2010)

Leider ja...

Aber ich werd immer mal wieder anrufen. Sobald die da sind, bin ich vor Ort...  

Ich halt dich auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juni 2010)

Kannst ja nen 40zig Zoller mitgehen lassen, merkt man doch nicht.


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Juni 2010)

Wie kann man denn 2400 wegen einem gammeligen 3D TV der ersten Generation ausgeben? 

Die Dinger bringen es in 3D noch nicht.

Alles außerhalb von 50" halte ich für zu klein. Das Kino bleibt einfach ungeschlagen.


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juni 2010)

Es ist nicht die erste Generation, die 8000 Serie konnte das doch auch. Und wer sagt, das irgendwer das dafür ausgeben will? Wir wollen erstmal nur Infos.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn 2400 wegen einem gammeligen 3D TV der ersten Generation ausgeben?
> 
> Die Dinger bringen es in 3D noch nicht.
> 
> Alles außerhalb von 50" halte ich für zu klein. Das Kino bleibt einfach ungeschlagen.


 

Also das Gerät an dem ich die 3D-Blu-Ray gesehen hab war nicht "gammlig". Von allen TV´s die da waren hatte das Ding selbst im normalen 2D-Betrieb die besten Farben....


----------



## Zergoras (9. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand von euch schon irgendeinen 3D LED von Samsung und kann man ein bisschen berichten?
Ich war heute mal in dem Saturn hier, die hatten nur nen 7000 3D, was mir dabei aber aufgefallen ist, sowie beim Panasonic, den die da hatten, mit Brille flackert das Bild extrem.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Juni 2010)

Laut einigen Tests nimmt die Helligkeit bei den 3D TVs rapide ab.
Auch gibt es Geisterbilder, fast als ob man noch mit Rot/Cyan Brillen gucken würde.

Nein, sowas kommt mir nicht ins Haus ehe das ausgereifter ist. Wenn ich einen 3D LED TV kaufe, dann kaufe ich den wegen der 3D Funktion (wozu auch sonst 2400 €  und Mehr für nur 40 Zoll ausgeben?!), und wenn die nicht so gut funktioniert wie im Kino, habe ich knapp 1900 € zu viel ausgegeben, und das tut weh!

Funzen die Teile nur mit diesen GAMMEL Shutterbrillen? Gibt es auch welche mit Polfiltern? Shutterbrillen verursachen Kopf und Augenschmerzen, das Flackern und die Dunkelheit des Bildes geht einem dabei auch auf den Nerv.

Von Polfiltern war ich im Kino absolut begeistert, zudem habe ich (fast) keine Kopfschmerzen gehabt. 

Allein nVidias 3D Vision hat im PCGH Test gar nicht mal so gut abgeschnitten.
Geisterbilder, Flackern, Kantenflimmern, Kopfschmerzen und mangelnder 3D Effekt waren schon vernichtend.

Shutterbrillen sind Müll!


----------

